# Construir Radio a valvulas



## joserandis (Sep 8, 2011)

Buenas a tod@s, tengo unas cuantas válvulas de vacio que me han regalado y quería hacer algo con ellas. He rebuscado por internet, y solo encuentro bien explicado como hacer un montaje tesla con una PL504, pero por los altos voltajes que se manejan, me parece un poco peligroso comenzar con el. Tenía ganas de construir algún receptor de radio, pero no he encontrado nada que se pueda hacer con las valvulas que poseo.
Las válvulas que tengo son:
PL500, PL504, PL508, PL 509, PL519
ECH 42, ECH 81
EF41
EAF42
PABC80
Estaría muy agradecido a quien me pudiera aportar algún esquema aunque solo se ollese un zumbido por un altavoz y lo más sencillo posible porque solo entiendo de circuitos digitales y de valvulas, nada de nada.
Gracias y un saludo a tod@s


----------



## gonzalocg (Sep 8, 2011)

cuando tenia como 12 años, mi hermano me regalo un libro llamado "Aprenda Radio en 15 Dias" de Christian Gellert... en su contra portada, las ultimas hojas, traia varios diagramas de radio... todas a valvulas.... de ese libro aprendi lo basico de electronica, te recomiendo que lo busques en la red... es posible que lo encuentres, yo lo digitalice porque se estaba estropeando con el tiempo(se le caian las hojas)... no recuerdo en donde lo deje... pero te repito, buscalo, ademas, en este libro te explican como funcionan las valvulas electronicas, espesialmente la de triodo, que es semejante a un transistor,l que trae solo el catodo y en anodo, que es semejante a un diodo (incluso avian balvulas que no tenian catodo, era el filamento y el anodo, y funcionaba como diodo)...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

En el foro han siodo publicadas una buena cantidad de diagramas de radio y link con mucha info


----------



## joserandis (Sep 9, 2011)

Gracias por la info, me pongo a ello...


----------



## joserandis (Sep 9, 2011)

He visto que había en el foro un tema que trataba del realizar un pequeño ampli con dos valvulas PL504, e escrito en el y me lo han borrado y me sale un mensaje que ese hilo está cerrado porque hace mas de 6 meses que no tiene trafico (los mensajes eran del 2008).
POr todo ello, no se si puedo preguntar sobre ese pequeño esquema sobre ese ampli que se encuentra en el siguiente link : http://www.b-kainka.de/bastel89.htm 
no se si alguno de vosotros lo ha visto alguna vez, pero despues de aclarar una duda en ese antiguo hilo del foro, quería saber si alguien puede saberlo, que tipo de resistencias hay que usar en el, si son de 1/4W de 1/2W o si son bobinadas etc. Otra cosa entiendo que las resistencias que aparece solo un número está su valor en omnios, y que el condensador electrolitico debe ser como mínimo de 60 voltios. Otra duda que me surge es que tipo de señal se le aplica a este ampli, si vale simplemente conectarle la salida de unos auriculares de un discman o si por el contrario hay que intercalar un previo.
Bueno, espero que me podais ayudar. 
Un saludo y gracias..


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 9, 2011)

Llegué para responderte.

1) Lo puedes hacer y está perfecto el ampli que vas a hacer.
2) Trado de salida: ahí se recomienda un trafo de 230 V (115+115) con toma intermedia y un secundario de 24 V (12+12). Este tiene que ser de muy buena calidad.
3) Las resistencias son las famosas "de alambre".
4) Pueden ir desde 1/2 a 1 watt (en valvulares recomiendo de 1 w).
5) Todos las resistencias sin indicación son en ohmios, en donde tienen una "k" es en kilo-ohmios (1000 ohmios=1 kilohmios).
6) La impedancia de entrada es con una tolerancia hasta los 100 Kilohmios que es el valor de la primera resistencia. Todo señal con una impedancia mayor tendrá que ir con un pre-amplificador.

Si tienes otras dudas no te olvides de comentarlas. SALUDOS Y SUERTE

"En un futuro quiero fotos de esos filamentos encendidos" jajaj

Y aqui tienes links sobre proyectos simples como radios y amplicadores:

http://makearadio.com/tube/index-es.php
http://www.tubedata.org/
http://www.leradiodisophie.it/Progetti.html
http://www.b-kainka.de/index.htm
y la del compañero anilandro https://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2011)

Jose, no se puede preguntar en esos hilos que hace mucho no estan activos, pero podes inicar un tema referido a amplificadores con esos tubos, o consultar en el mismo hilo a partir del circuito que posteaste, 


Por otro lado no son necesarias resistencias de alambre que ahora no conseguiras, las de carbòn de potencia adecuada van perfectamente

Mira este interesante esquema que es un OTL, si pudieras conseguir un parlante de 800 ohms como traian los TV Philps valvulares o incluso muchas radios, tendrias un sonido excelente







Si bien el tubo es un EL504 solo cambia el filamento el resto es igual


----------



## joserandis (Sep 9, 2011)

Gracias a los dos por la info, a ver si doy reunido todos los componetes, y comienzo el proyecto.
Y gracias por ese esquema que tiene buena pinta, pero de momento no me atrevo porque veo que lleva 4 válvulas y para empezar, me parece un pelin complicado para mi.
Otra cosa, no vale utilizar un transformador "normal" de primario 230 voltios y de secundario 27 voltios?

Buenas otra vez, me he estado fijando en el transformador de salida (115+115/12+12), y si se sigue la linea que va desde donde aparece la entrada de 60V/200mA pasa por la primera bobina del transformador y vuelve y entra por la segunda bobina y se vuelve a unir a la primera y esto creo que está haciendo un cortocircuito, no?
Gracias otra vez


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 9, 2011)

Con respecto a las conexión del primario (115+115) estan conectadas las bobinas en puente para  formar la impedancia que necesita, igual que en el secundario. En cuanto a las resistencias tiene razon el panda, vas a tener que usar de carbon. Me referí a las de alambre como una guía de las resistencias que usaban esos equipos. En cuanto al cambio del trafo creo que las PL504 tienen una resistencia de placa de 2.2 Kilohm, entonces con un tester si mal no recuerdo tienes que medir la resistencia de esta bobina primaria, igual la del secundario que creo que tiene 8 ohm. Si no es así el tema el colega Pandacba me corregirá.  

(datashet PL504 http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/frank/sheets/010/p/PL504.pdf)

Ahora que estoy mirando el circuito te puedo decir que esta bien:

1) La entrada de VCC+ (60 V - 200 mA) ingresa a la toma de la primera y la segunda bobina, mientras que el de salida de señal (intercalado con una R82 y un C10nF) ingresa por otra toma a la toma de la primera y la segunda.

Y estoy errado, no es con toma intermedia, son con bobinas separadas. SALUDOS


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2011)

EL esquema que utilza 2 tubos sen paralelo, tambièn utiliza los dos primarios en paralelo, lo unico que cambia es como porlariza la pantalla.

Josè el esquema que te propuse es màs simple de lo que imaginas y tiene una ventaja, tiene màs sensibilidad en la entrada, en la salida si no se consigue un parlante de esos que te decia se puede poner un trafo pero mucho màs chico.

La impedancia de un trafode audio no se mide con un tester, ya que eso daria la resistencia de la bobina, en la impedancia interviee la inductancia, y esta referida a señales  AC, hay formas sencillas de averiguarlo. si les interesa me avisan por alli tengo una serie de apuntes en este sentido


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 9, 2011)

Eso era panda, muchas gracias!!!!  no me acordaba ya que tengo una tabla con los distintos tipos de bobinados comerciales para la adaptación de impedancia. Gracias por hacerme acordar jajajaja y creo que tambien necesitaba el parlante en el secundario o una carga fantasma no??? porque sino se jode el trafo y las valvulas de salida. Saluditos


----------



## francisco aguilera marco (Sep 10, 2011)

hola amigos yo encontre esta web italiana .hay receptores con valvulas estupendos y faciles de hacer te lo recomiendo.entra aqui...LE RADIO DE SOPHIE.un saludo

hola otravez.yo monte uno a reaccion y la verdad es que funciona de maravilla y con poco coste.


----------



## luchosexto (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola francisco, fijate en este link, 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-regenerativo-n-1-valvula-onda-media-30007/ 
ahi explica el principio de funcionamiento, los bueno es anylandro va evaluando con diferentes válvulas. Espero que te sea util. Saludos


----------



## joserandis (Sep 12, 2011)

Gracias por  la info a todos. En cuanto a proyectos sobre radios de valvulas ya he visto unos cuantos por la web, pero el tema era aprovechar las valvulas que tengo por casa, pero creo que no valen para una radio y lo único que se puede hacer es ese ampli con dos PL504, aunque según tengo leido, no se trata de un ampli espectacular, pero como comenté anteriormente, lo que quería era empezar construyendo algo que funcionase con valvulas de vacio y si veo que se me da bien, pues ya comenzariamos con proyectos más complicados (aunque tenga que comprar más valvulas)......
Bueno, a ver si doy conseguido ese transformador para el altavoz porque tengo un par de ellos pero no tienen toma intermedia....


----------



## Kmt5 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, pongo aquí mi pregunta para no crear otro tema, espero no molestar a nadie.

Bueno, estoy haciendo esta radio a valvulas:http://makearadio.com/tube/12at7-6ak6.php. Primero me gustaria saber si la 12at7 se puede sustituir por la ecc83, supongo que si ya que las dos son doble triodo. Tambien tengo algunas dudas a la hora de fabricar la bobina, en la banda de 80 metros pone: 31 espiras, sacar una en la 6 y un condensador de 50pf ese condensador ¿Donde va? y En la banda de 40 metros poner que hay que usar una "bobina de babosa", en las vueltas que hay que dar pone slug(babosa) ¿Qué quiere decir eso? También quiero saber si esa valvula podría con fm o se saturaria.


----------

